# WTB: urS6 Avant - West Coast



## vlksdragon (Jul 28, 2000)

Seems this forum is dead, but I thought I would try anyways. I'm looking for an honest, driver-level urS6 avant in California. Anyone have one for sale, or any leads?


----------

